# Air traffic control center Aurora IL



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

If anyone would be interested in bidding on this ASAP for snow and salt now with a 1" trigger please contact me 708-703-2783 this would also be a lawn and landscaping account as well.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## 122fox (Sep 10, 2008)

why in the middle of the season??


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

The guy that was "supposed" to do the plowing backed out of the contract he said he couldn't handle it so he backed out they need someone asap. The cleaning company that I do a lot of work for has this contract his checks are always good. Anyone interested??


----------



## 122fox (Sep 10, 2008)

how large is account what kinda equipment involved, salt also, sidewalks, where is located


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

1" trigger salt sidewalks everything approximately 10,000 sf of parking it is off of indian trail road in aurora


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i'd totally do it as i am colse enough but have no clue how to bid it...

always a sub, never a boss


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

*Still looking for services*

I am interested are they still needing services. Thanks Nathan 815-378-8910


----------



## dskinner322002 (Oct 27, 2008)

Did anyone pick up this work? I just lost some accounts and would love to move on this.


----------

